# So I went for my medical check up .....



## Jase (18/3/15)

My work dictates that I have a specific medical check up every two years (annual if you do not quite pass all the criteria).

Some of the results
ECG: Normal with a resting heart rate of 44 bpm (I am not an athlete except for some MTB when I get the chance)
Lungs: 104% for my age average
Blood Pressure: Normal
Ears / Nose / Throat: Normal
Chest X-ray: Clear with no abnormalities
Age: 44
Chronic Medication: None

To be honest though, I lost 20 kgs last year by also changing my eating habits which would impact my health as well.

So to all the naysayers who go on about vaping. Put that in your mouth and vape it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver (18/3/15)

Thats super @Jase
Clean bill of health - congrats

That 104% for the lung reading is amazing. When did you stop smoking and start vaping? Do you by any chance have this lung reading before you started vaping?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jase (18/3/15)

My lung function has always been okay but 2 years ago it started dropping. It has been almost 2 years since I quit the stinkys and my lung function has improved again. My resting heart rate used to be in the 60's to 70's and it has plummeted with my 12 lead ECG showing no abnormalities at present.

Personally since I started vaping I have more energy and as such I started cycling, have more drive and determination (which led to the weight loss).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/15)

Jase said:


> My lung function has always been okay but 2 years ago it started dropping. It has been almost 2 years since I quit the stinkys and my lung function has improved again. My resting heart rate used to be in the 60's to 70's and it has plummeted with my 12 lead ECG showing no abnormalities at present.
> 
> Personally since I started vaping I have more energy and as such I started cycling, have more drive and determination (which led to the weight loss).



Super @Jase!
Well done on everything - the quitting of stinkies and the weight loss
Mega turnaround indeed!

Shows that another great byproduct of stopping stinkies is that it generally elevates ones awareness to overall health - so the momentum helps to improve other areas too...


----------



## Andre (18/3/15)

Well done, young man!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (18/3/15)

Jase said:


> My work dictates that I have a specific medical check up every two years (annual if you do not quite pass all the criteria).
> 
> Some of the results
> ECG: Normal with a resting heart rate of 44 bpm (I am not an athlete except for some MTB when I get the chance)
> ...


Great stuff mate!!!


----------

